# Merry Christmas (Happy Holidays) and Happy New Year!



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I know its Christmas Eve but I will be busy tomorrow so I'm wishing everyone a safe and Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!

I'm smoking turkey, ham, Mac and cheese, and potato salad for Christmas.


----------



## Apyl (Aug 6, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you as well ! 


I'll be cooking store bought turkey this year, first time in 7 years. Normally we have BBQ Deer leg or duck. I'm also doing a mashed potato and gravy, and my daughter is making her famous Hot Fruit Compote.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Merry Christmas to you as well !
> 
> 
> I'll be cooking store bought turkey this year, first time in 7 years. Normally we have BBQ Deer leg or duck. I'm also doing a mashed potato and gravy, and my daughter is making her famous Hot Fruit Compote.


As a kid we use to have roast duck for Christmas but I never had BBQ duck.


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

How did the meal turn out Apyl?


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

I hope you all had a good one! Mine was small and quiet, but after the tragedy that struck our families this year, it was what we all needed.


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

Hope you all had a Merry Christmas, I know we did.


----------



## Apyl (Aug 6, 2013)

havasu said:


> How did the meal turn out Apyl?


Not bad actually. I was worried the turkey was going to be dry but it was nice and moist. My daughters compote is always a hit  she learned the recipe in 3rd grade during her first year in 4-H.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Hope you all had a great time!!


----------

